# ComM SubS NEeDed In NJ



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

please call 8566498477 and ask for chris or hit me up and ill answer any questions i can. payup payup


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Where in NJ are you, or the sites needing service, located?

Ryan


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

around monmouth county. my cousin owns a landscape cpmny so he is the contact for all of your questions. call him or ill try to help in any way


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

O.K., thanks. I'm in Morris County, so that's a little too far for me.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bumppppppp


----------

